# بستان الرهبان, علامة الصليب



## Jansed (14 يناير 2008)

*بستان الرهبان 

علامة الصليب​*


*قال شيخٌ: « حدث أني كنتُ دفعةً سائراً في الصعيدِ مع رجلٍ إسماعيلي، وأمسى علينا الوقتُ، ولم نستطع أن نصلَ إلى مسكنٍ لنلتجئَ فيه إلى باكرٍ، وفيما نحن محتارون، خائفون من الوحوشِ، صادفتنا بربا عتيقةٌ، فدخلناها لنستريحَ إلى باكرٍ. وإني وقفتُ ورشمتُ علامةَ الصليبِ المقدسةِ من ناحيتي هذه، وهذه، ثم رشمتها أيضاً تحتي وفوق رأسي، ورقدتُ.

وفي نصفِ الليلِ، إذا بنا نسمعُ صهيلَ خيلٍ، وصياحاً، وخيالاً عظيماً، وقلقاً من الجنونِ، ورأيتُ واحداً أجلسوه على كرسي مثل والٍ ، وأمر القيامَ بين يديه، وهم كالرقاصين، أن يدخلوا البربا حيث كنا راقدين، وأخرجوا الراقدَ معي، وضربوه حتى شارف الموتَ، وكانوا يقولون له: «أين هو الراقدُ معك»؟ فيقول لهم: «إنه في الموضع الذي كنتُ راقداً فيه».*

*أما أنا فصرتُ كالميتِ من الخوفِ الذي لحقني، وهم كلما اقتربوا مني ونظروا علامةَ الصليبِ، يهربون إلى خلفٍ، ويقعون على وجوههم. وكان الجالسُ على الكرسي يقول لهم: «ما بالكم لا تحضرونه»؟ فكانوا يقولون له: «إذا نحن دنونا منه، ننظرُ علامةَ الصليبِ، فلا نقدر أن نقفَ، بل نهرب إلى خلف، ونسقط على الأرضِ». فيقول لهم: «اصعدوا إلى الهواءِ، وانزلوا عليه من فوق، وائتوني به». فكانوا لما يأتون إليَّ، ينظرون العلامةَ على رأسي، فيهربون إلى خلف. ومكثتُ هكذا في هذا الانزعاج العظيمِ، حتى أشرق النورُ، حيث ذهبوا خائبين، تاركين ذلك الرجلَ قريباً من الموتِ. وقد عجبتُ إذ لم يقدروا الدنو مني وقلتُ: « سبحان السيد المسيح صاحب العلامة ».*
*أما ذلك الرجل الذي ضربوه، فقد تعجب مني لما رآني، وقال: « لماذا لم يقدروا أن يضربوك، وقتلوني أنا (ضرباً) »؟، فأعلمتُه بعلامةِ الصليبِ المخلص الذي لسيدنا يسوع المسيح، فعندما سمع مني هذا، مضى وتعمَّد، وصار مسيحياً مختاراً، وأكمل عمرَه وهو لابسٌ السلاحَ، والمثال الذي لإلهنا يسوع المسيح ».*​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بستان الرهبان, علامة الصليب*


----------

